# TUG Newsletter



## Bxian (Oct 9, 2021)

Is the weekly TUG newsletter still being sent out?  I used to get it every Saturday, and it was a good reminder for me to check out recent TUG posts.  I haven't gotten it in a while-even tried signing up again.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 9, 2021)

Moving to the About The Rest of TUG forum.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 9, 2021)

Is your email address up to date on your TUG Member account (separate database from TUGBBS)?

See this post for details:








						[How To] Update your TUG Membership email address
					

[NOTE: This post deals with the email address associated with your paid TUG Membership, if you have one.  This is separate from any email address you may have associated with your account here on the TUGBBS.  For help with your TUGBBS email address see this post.]  To update your TUG Member...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 9, 2021)

I received it this morning and every previous Saturday as far as I can remember.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 10, 2021)

yep, goes out every Saturday!

looking at your email address, the newsletter cannot be sent to it any longer because you marked a previous newsletter email as spam.  Sadly our newsletter software will not allow future newsletter emails to anyone who does that since it is considered the same as unsubscribing etc.

we do post them every saturday on facebook/twitter/etc:









						Miss the TUG Newsletter over the weekend?
					

Popular Timeshare Discussion Topics From Week 40, 2021! Worldmark Timeshare FAQ/Guide update! Recently updated this Worldmark the Club Guide, please...



					madmimi.com


----------



## Bxian (Oct 11, 2021)

I never marked the newsletter as spam.  My internet service provider must have done so.  Is there any way around this? I'm really not on Facebook or Twitter very much. Can I re-subscribe?  I tried to do so previously.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 11, 2021)

it wont let us send any newsletters to that email anymore unfortunately, but im happy to add a different email to the distribution list if you have one so you can still get it?


----------

